# Why people who hurt us act like the victim?



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

What is it about some people who hurt you, and then they act all sick and miserable like as if they have been victimized by you? The cheating, lying pathetic husband has been putting up this charade of gloom and doom for months now since he left me. I know its an act, but I am at a loss as to what someone in that evil position hope to accomplish with all these pretenses in front of me when I know he's been painting the town red with so many girls, and overseas vacations. Any idea?


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ever watch "Cheaters"? Happens a lot. I think its like a personal attack.... people who do that have no valid reason for what they did or know they have lost the argument.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Its easier to sleep at night with out the reality of guilt they have deep down.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

The bottom line is that they never want to take responsiblity for their own actions..that's how they go through life..always blaming others.

YOUR responsibility is to not enable them. Move on and let them swim in their own swill..you're not the chick with the silver shovel..nor their speed bump willing to catch everything when they fall!!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

****What is it about some people who hurt you, and then they act all sick and miserable like as if they have been victimized by you? ****


I'll give you another example of that....the EA version.

I know that my bf's erstwhile EA told him that he should drop me so that they could go back to dating one another. they had dated each other before he met me.

As my bf was slowly putting an end to thngs with her....I agreed to the slow fade at the time, she actually had nerve to text rather indignantly, and why can't we be friends or at least friendly. Knowing how she liked having the last word, I told my bf that no response at that point was the best way to go.


----------

